# Southern Collecting Trip: Birds and Mammals



## Jmugleston (Aug 29, 2010)

Me telephoto lens is somewhere in the Atlantic Ocean right now so I didn't take too many bird shots this last outing. Here are the few that I did manage to get:







I was aiming for the waxwing.....I guess the hummingbird wanted to be in it as well:


















































We came across a few mammals, but mostly squirrels and armadillos. A few opossums made an appearance, but their fear of us made photos a bit difficult:












This one was so focused on its potential roach dinner, that it came right up to me. Even after I shot the photo, it still foraged around my feet.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 1, 2010)

Where did you find the caracara at?  Its been on my list awhile, but I never could find one in FLorida and have struck out thus far in Texas as well.


----------



## Jmugleston (Sep 2, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> Where did you find the caracara at?  Its been on my list awhile, but I never could find one in FLorida and have struck out thus far in Texas as well.


Central Florida next to pastures seems to be a good place to spot them. Around Kissimmee. Typically cleared areas are good places to look. From what I hear southern Arizona is a good spot too but I have never seen them when I've  been out there. I've tried to find find them in the US, but this was the first I've seen so my advice comes from asking others. If you ever have an excuse to go to Costa Rica, check the Pacific side of the country. We saw a bunch out there but that probably doesn't help much.


----------

